
Trump tweet 'Hacked' by buying expired domain - intidc
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/190093504939163648
======
a3n
The perils and consequences of hot linking. Just because a link is live and
safe today, doesn't mean it always will be.

The following link is SFW, but in turn contains potentially NSFW links.

[http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2006/12/microsoft-
copyright...](http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2006/12/microsoft-copyright-
photograph.html)

